# 1st time to Kauai!!



## taylorco (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello fellow Tuggers! 
We are taking our first vacation to Kauai. Hubby booked last minute (like 4 days from now!) Since we don't have a ton of time for research I'm looking for all the veterans tips and tricks!

It will be me and my husband, our 9 month old and my 15 year old nephew (to help babysit so we can have some adult time!) What are the must see's and must do's? We've been told Puka Dog is a must eat.

We are staying in a 2 bedroom at the Lawai Beach Resort. Are there any perks to attending their timeshare presentation?

On a side note, I am very intrigued with MVC and would not mind a tour of the one of the facilities (no way I would buy new, but it would be nice to see in person) Any benefit to booking a presentation with them?

Thanks in advance for the tips


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 3, 2014)

taylorco said:


> Hello fellow Tuggers!
> We are taking our first vacation to Kauai. Hubby booked last minute (like 4 days from now!) Since we don't have a ton of time for research I'm looking for all the veterans tips and tricks!
> 
> It will be me and my husband, our 9 month old and my 15 year old nephew (to help babysit so we can have some adult time!) What are the must see's and must do's? We've been told Puka Dog is a must eat.
> ...



The biggest must-see on Kauai is Waimea Canyon.  I would not call Puka Dog a must-eat, but it is something I would do when in Poipu.  My own personal favorite restaurant on Kauai is Duke's at the Kauai Marriott Resort.  It is the great Duke's food PLUS an outstanding salad bar included with every meal.

Given your interest in Marriott, I would recommend booking a sales presentation IF you are good at saying no, because you should not buy points--they are a good product but are extremely expensive to buy, especially direct from Marriott.  You can take a tour at Kauai Lagoons and see that resort--the villas are the best in the Marriott system.  They may also still be giving tours at Waiohai, but I am not sure about that.  The villas at Waiohai are fairly standard Marriott quality if you want to see the "typical" type of Marriott villa.

For taking the tour, they will give you Marriott Rewards points--probably 15,000 or 20,000 but this continually changes.  You will probably also be given other gift options if you don't want the points.  You can sign up for a tour in the lobby of any of the three MVCI timeshares on the island.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 3, 2014)

Duke's is also our favorite restaurant. It's not just the food, and the salad buffet, it's the view. It has an open air view of Nawiliwili Bay, with palm trees on the beach. If any cruise ships are leaving port, it's fun to watch them maneuvering as they leave the harbor. You can also enjoy watching the surfers, paddleboarders, and outrigger canoers as you dine. 

Don't forget to visit the Spouting Horn blowhole. It's a very short drive and local artists have jewelry, paintings, and crafts at the flea market. Poipu Beach Park is also nearby. Even the 9 month old should have fun there. An activity that the whole group might enjoy is Smith's Fern Grotto River Boat Tour. If you don't want to do a luau, at least go to the free hula show at the Poipu Shopping Center, every Monday and Thursday at 4:30 pm.

I'd skip the timeshare presentation. You might get a reasonable sales person, but you're more likely to get a jerk that won't listen when you say no, and it will be such an unpleasant experience that it won't be worth whatever perks they offer. Don't waste your vacation time. There's too much to see on the island. If you really want to check out a resort, have lunch at their poolside bar. While you're there, you can stroll the grounds and see what you think without any arm twisting.

One last tip. Early in your trip, stop by The Right Slice so you'll have plenty of pie for your condo.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 3, 2014)

I agree with others about Dukes. Our fave. And Waimea Canyon. Last time we were there we did the outrigger canoe that leaves from the beach in front of Dukes. I'd suggest it as a fun treat for your nephew and one of the adults, since of course, baby is too young for such an activity.

Also, the grass spot across from your resort (in front of the restaurant) is a great spot for all to enjoy sunset.


----------



## sdbrier (Aug 3, 2014)

For a nice adult activity, as you say. We loved the Beach House restaurant. A fine dining experience and an ocean facing table just before sunset makes a wonderful dining evening with spectacular views. We enjoyed Napalii coast tour. Take one from the north shore, its a better and quicker tour and you can enjoy Hanalei Bay while there. The earlier tour is good as you can avoid rough ocean chop that comes in later.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2014)

If you can still arrange it, I highly recommend a Cap'n Andy's catamaran trip along the Napali Coast. They have several types of trips, including snorkeling day trips and evening sunset cruises.  Some have a catered meal included.  The sunset dinner cruise goes along the coastline you can't get to by car, and turns around at Kalalau Valley, which was featured in the movie Jurassic Park.  Same-day tickets may be cheaper, but start by checking their website:  www.napali.com.

In Lihue not far from Costco is a place called The Right Slice.  They make excellent pies, both savory and dessert pies, that are excellent.  You can buy a slice at a time, or get the entire thing.  Last time we were there, we got a family-sized chicken pot pie, some cheesecake, and a lilikoi (passionfruit) pie for dessert. They were outstanding!  http://rightslice.com

Kauai is a wonderful place, and you're sure to enjoy yourselves. Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 3, 2014)

The Lawai Beach Resort is in Poipu and the best place to eat is right across the street "Beach House"


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm assuming that the Kauai Revealed book is as valuable as the other Hawaiian Island books are.  See if you can get one before you leave and read it on the plane for ideas.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 3, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> I'm assuming that the Kauai Revealed book is as valuable as the other Hawaiian Island books are.  See if you can get one before you leave and read it on the plane for ideas.



Their smartphone app is handy to have after you get there. 

http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/books-apps/kauai-revealed

When we head out somewhere, we always forget to take the book.


----------



## taylorco (Aug 3, 2014)

I keep hearing about Dukes! Whats good there? Is it family friendly?

What about a luau? Best one to see?


----------



## KauaiMark (Aug 3, 2014)

*Snorkling...*



taylorco said:


> Hello fellow Tuggers!
> ...We are staying in a 2 bedroom at the Lawai Beach Resort. Are there any perks to attending their timeshare presentation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the tips



One of the better snorkeling spots is just across the road from where you are staying.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2014)

taylorco said:


> What about a luau? Best one to see?




Smith Family Luau is probably the most family-friendly on the island.  (Don't let the non-Hawaiian name fool you - these folks are Islanders through and through.)  They've been at it a long time, and know their stuff.  Food was very good, and the performers were first rate.  Tag it with a Fern Grotto trip up the Wailua River (leaves from the same location) for a great family-oriented afternoon/evening of fun.  http://www.smithskauai.com/luau.html

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Aug 3, 2014)

taylorco said:


> I keep hearing about Dukes! Whats good there? Is it family friendly?
> 
> What about a luau? Best one to see?



Order any fresh fish at Duke's and you won't be disappointed. I've tried all 4 of the ways they prepare fish and I like all of them. Don't do like my SIL did. She ordered steak at Duke's and fish at Chuck's Steak House and was disappointed at both places. I'd suggest pigging out at the salad bar, saving some of your dinner to take home, and ordering a Hula Pie for dessert.






We've tried many different luau's over the years and none really stand out. If you plan to take advantage of the free drinks, pick one in Poipu. Try and pick a night when there's little chance of rain so it will be outside. We had an awesome sunset one year while we attended the Drums of Paradise Hyatt Kauai Luau, which is held right next to the ocean.


----------



## linsj (Aug 3, 2014)

taylorco said:


> I keep hearing about Dukes! Whats good there? Is it family friendly?



The fresh fish of the day. I eat there (downstairs where the prices are cheaper) at least 3x in two weeks and always order the fresh fish. I don't even bother to ask what it is anymore. It's never fixed the same way two times in a row, but it's always great. The best Thanksgiving dinner I ever had was at Duke's: mac nut crusted ahi with a sauce on the side that I didn't recognize but liked (and I'm not a sauce person) with a mixed green salad. Mmmmmm.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 4, 2014)

One of our "must-do's" is stopping at JoJo's Shave ice when we come back from Waimea Canyon.


----------



## RSchwartz (Aug 4, 2014)

*Casual inexpensive Meal*

If you apever are looking for an outdoor casual restaurant that serves great hamburgers and sandwiches, try Keoki's Paradise right in a Poipu shopping center.  Most nights they even have live music.  For a great value, ask to sit in the bar area.  We have been there many times and always look forward to it.


----------



## linsj (Aug 4, 2014)

RSchwartz said:


> If you apever are looking for an outdoor casual restaurant that serves great hamburgers and sandwiches, try Keoki's Paradise right in a Poipu shopping center.  Most nights they even have live music.  For a great value, ask to sit in the bar area.  We have been there many times and always look forward to it.



Keoki's also has great fresh fish of the day. It's owned by the same company as Duke's.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 4, 2014)

linsj said:


> Keoki's also has great fresh fish of the day. It's owned by the same company as Duke's.



And it is only slightly less upscale and expensive than Duke's.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Aug 4, 2014)

*Makana Terrace*

I would highly recommend you have a special date night dinner at the Makana Terrace at St. Regis Princeville. The view from the outdoor dining room is spectacular, and if you time your reservation for about an hour before sunset, you should also plan to bring your camera for some unbelievable sunset pictures of Bali Hai (actually Makana Mountain, but referred to by visitors for decades as the mythical Bali Hai). It is utterly beautiful. Oh, and the food is also very good!


----------



## artringwald (Aug 4, 2014)

WalnutBaron said:


> I would highly recommend you have a special date night dinner at the Makana Terrace at St. Regis Princeville. The view from the outdoor dining room is spectacular, and if you time your reservation for about an hour before sunset, you should also plan to bring your camera for some unbelievable sunset pictures of Bali Hai (actually Makana Mountain, but referred to by visitors for decades as the mythical Bali Hai). It is utterly beautiful. Oh, and the food is also very good!



The view is awesome. We used to go their for lunch, but last time we went, they weren't open for lunch anymore. We've never tried dinner there because it's such a long drive from where we stay in Poipu.


----------



## DianneL (Aug 5, 2014)

*St. Regis*

We love Duke's and eat there every time we go to Kauai.  I second the opinion to have a special dinner at the St. Regis and time it for sunset.  It is expensive, but very beautiful, an experience you will never forget.  We love Kauai, our favorite among the Hawaiian islands.  In fact we are going back in the spring.


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 5, 2014)

Puka Dog in the plaza in Koloa. Waimea for sure. Spouting Horn is fun. I really like the guided tours through the National Botannical Gardens. Chilling on the Beach is a must. We love the Shrimp Station and don't understand the hype for Bubbas Burgers. The coffee plantation is small but interesting for coffee lovers.

What kinds of things does your nephew like? He should take a surfing lesson or consider a kite surfing lesson. Lots of people really like stand up waterboarding.

Good luck with the weather. Luckily you have lots of ocean and islands between you and the hurricanes, so all should be good. Check with your airlines for travel advisories.


----------



## TAG (Aug 5, 2014)

*Kauai suggestions*

A couple of suggestions for Kauai:

Costco has the cheapest gas on the island.
Costco chicken Caesar salad is great for a beach picnic.
Mark's Place (Puhi Industrial Park - not too far from Costco) is a great place for take-out (chicken katsu is really good).
Happy Hour at Keoiki's is reasonable, and you can get back to LBR in time to catch the sunset (if you get Hula Pie, save the receipt - next one is free).
National Tropical Botanical Garden (across from Spouting Horn) is interesting, but the 15 year old would probably be bored.
Hanalei Bay - nice beach, stunning views and the 15 yr old could take paddleboard or surfing lesson.  
I'd skip the 'welcome orientation'.  It's basically vendors selling activities.  (Just talk with the concierge and save an hour and a half.)
When I was at LBR in July the Alii pool was undergoing renovation.
The beach across the road is great for snorkeling, but the 15 yr old might find more of, oh let's say 'interest', down at Poipu Beach. ;-)


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 5, 2014)

On your way to the canyon, stop and have breakfast Gina's @ Zumi's
french toast is delicious, bacon or portugese sausage, yummmm!

I would also recommend Tropical Dreams Ice Cream in ka pa'a
they have a Java Lava or something like that that is delicious

I wouldn't recommend the catamaran trip with the 9mo old.

Lydgate Beach park would be a good choice, they have an area that is closed off that is really calm

Don't forget Bubba's Burgers, they are in the shopping center near the LBR shopping area.

Spouting horn is a short walk from the resort if so inclined

We just got back from there (LBR) last month and we had a great time.

Have fun!!


----------



## vbk (Aug 5, 2014)

*Kauai day trip from the South*

Some great advice...definitely do take out at the Right Slice. They have family packages that you can take with you to LWB and heat up for dinner on arrival day. Must try the Passionfruit/Mango dessert pie.

Anyway take a full day and head up to the north to Ke'e beach for a safe kid beach but bring your  snorkel gear to check out the snorkel gear and hiking boots to check the first mile or so of the Kalalau trail - views are lovely. Then head back through Hanalei to check out town and have lunch and maybe hit the beach or pier for a little more R&R. Of course Waimea lookouts are a must! 

You have a great place to stay too , take advantage of LWB's location. Don't forget a tour at the McBryde/Allerton Gardens. Have a great time!


----------



## letsgosteelers (Aug 5, 2014)

oh yeah...

On the West side, Salt pond beach park, has a protected area.

on the north side, check out Anini beach but stay away from the channel that is on the western side.


----------

